
Put your Electron app on a diet with Electrino - pavlov
https://medium.com/@pauli/put-your-electron-app-on-a-diet-with-electrino-c7ffdf1d6297
======
pavlov
I built Electrino as a proof-of-concept following a discussion here on HN a
few days ago.

The "Show HN" for this project is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14260755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14260755)

